# No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one!



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye


_Modified by krazyboi at 9:33 AM 5/16/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (krazyboi)*

FINAL PRODUCTS!!
OK..shown here is with euro bumper/plates, square-ier tires, thicker rub dashes








This one has the same changes, but obviously a QUAD (







) tip.









US Spec bumper version is also available. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 12:25 AM 5/16/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

.ai file or make it a shape/vector and make it a shirt, FTW


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_.ai file or make it a shape/vector and make it a shirt, FTW

Oh damn..shirts FTW!!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

yo send the files to me, i can get some made, and see if i can get u a free shirt and sticker


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

in for sticker and tshirt


----------



## Golgo-13 (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

+ 1
Sticker and teeshirt, plz.


















_Modified by Golgo-13 at 7:16 AM 5/16/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_yo send the files to me, i can get some made, and see if i can get u a free shirt and sticker

As far as I know, I have a printer who can do these for me. But if things change, I'll be sure to contact you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
As for the shirts..I used to do screenprinting. But I sold all of my equipment some time ago. I can either get access to the equipment (_maybe_, or just put them on cafepress.com or a similar website, where there can be an official online shopping cart/checkout


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

me me me!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I'm down for a sticker


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

put me down for one (maybe 2) too!!
i have some other stickers i want made... can someone who has a good hookup pm me?


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

how soon can I get the sticker? I am leaving the country in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_how soon can I get the sticker? I am leaving the country in a couple of weeks.

Details will be worked out over the course of this weekend, including tonight. This is bout to be LIVE! I'll be sure to give you all the details and everything, once I find out all I need to know.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:36 PM 5/15/2008_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i want one too sign me up


----------



## kevin911 (Nov 11, 2002)

I have my own vinyl shop if you can send me the file and can cut/ship these to those in need.
email info @ stuckonmedia.ca


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kevin911)*

Maybe to be P.C. it should say "no fat people"


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I had a "no fat chicks, car will scrape" sticker on my A3 for a while. A Weight Watchers member here at work complained. Funny since I'm about 30 lbs. overweight myself.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Maybe to be P.C. it should say "no fat people"

that way Val can have one too. heh
and ftr, i prolly wont get a sticker. if i do, it wont go on ike, seeing as im anti-sticker. "less is more"
but still considering a shirt. my budy actually has a shirt company. ill hit him up on prices


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in!!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (saulz)*

im with it...only if it say chicks though. **** P.C.


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

count me in too
hope this will be quick cheers


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (curr)*

it has to say chicks. there is no such thing as a fat guy. he just likes to drink a lot of beer.


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_it has to say chicks. there is no such thing as a fat guy. he just likes to drink a lot of beer.

Damn right. My car is currently so full of booze for this weekend that it's almost tucking the wheel. The tire is almost completely obscured.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

i guess i'll take one ... compliments my sig ... lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (eh)*

Fair enough. Fat guys are technically "husky."


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

"extra medium"


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

I need one! My wheels rub even with a skinny chick!


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

haha im down, my gf will kill me


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

New pics are up.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_haha im down, my gf will kill me

yea, my finacee prob. won't like it too much. (unfortunately, most of her friends are ...um, a little larger. hence me making her move after the wedding! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I would get one, but since I'm such a fat bastard, the car is probably already leaning the other way...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_I would get one, but since I'm such a fat bastard, the car is probably already leaning the other way...
















yea, you are a big fella


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_I would get one, but since I'm such a fat bastard, the car is probably already leaning the other way...









Well then perhaps a fat chick is needed to balance it out.
I think I want one. Reminds me of the no fat chicks stickers they used to sell in the skate and bike rags during my youth.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i want one. i'll add it to my laptop collection.


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (krazyboi)*

I'm in!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_I'm in!

the out of the woodworks award goes to....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd is awaiting for MODs to do their $#!^

yes, continuing here b/c i'm not going back to the first page.

_Modified by krazyboi at 10:02 AM 5/16/2008_


_Modified by krazyboi at 10:03 AM 5/16/2008_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

i'm in fo-sheeeeezy.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Well since everyone else is doin it...then I guess I am in!

Krazy...please use unofficial new name


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*

Also, please let me know which one you'd like (quad/non-quad/US Spec/etc)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Also, please let me know which one you'd like (quad/non-quad/US Spec/etc)

quad


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Also, please let me know which one you'd like (quad/non-quad/US Spec/etc)

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd is awaiting for MODs to do their $#!^
copy and paste the list w/ your choice. i'm not gonna do it for you this round.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_

copy and paste the list w/ your choice. i'm not gonna do it for you this round.

wanna bet?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd is awaiting for MODs to do their $#!^
21. kwanja_a3 (dual tip, sticker and t-shirt!)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_wanna bet?









i need to be bribed to do it.


----------



## lokjai (Apr 26, 2008)

Count me in, "US Spec", sticker, please.
Thanks.


----------



## RX93 (Nov 24, 2006)

add me on the list! 
dual tip, sticker and teeshirt!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ha! canadians..can't follow directions.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i need to be bribed to do it.









pretty please with some pbnj on top


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

ill take a non quad euro hatch if u got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (jgonzo432)*

In! Shirt and Sticker. Too funny


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_pretty please with some pbnj on top









does the j = johnny?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
does the j = johnny?









ooonly if johnny can take turns.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_ooonly if johnny can take turns.

johnny doesn't share too well!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd 
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. 
*copy and paste the list w/ your choice. i'm not gonna do it for you this round.*


----------



## lokjai (Apr 26, 2008)

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd 
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
3 options: 
euro/non quad









euro/quad








US spec also available


_Modified by brungold at 9:32 AM 5/16/2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

could be nice to add to the collection
















What exactly are the choices?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

euro quad for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (brungold)*

1. krazyboi (one of each)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_What exactly are the choices?

i believe its
- euro w/o quad
- euro quad
- us w/o quad


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

So when some of you guys are saying "one of each," you want all 3, correct?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

euro w/o quad, and a shirt.....


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i believe its
- euro w/o quad
- euro quad
- us w/o quad

Thanks, thats what I thought due to the text but wasn't sure based on the pics.
And these are stickers? lunch boxes? t-shirts?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And these are stickers? lunch boxes? t-shirts?

*stickers*, lunch boxes, t-shirts, underwear, socks, posters, umbrellas. you name it, ultimataba will get it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
*stickers*, lunch boxes, t-shirts, underwear, socks, posters, umbrellas. you name it, ultimataba will get it done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thongs? just for openskye LOL


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_
thongs? just for openskye LOL









im sure there are a few "guys" on here that would be down for a thong


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

boyshorts ftw anwyay


----------



## OCaudi (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (krazyboi)*

I'm in too.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boyshorts ftw anwyay









that's not your shorts!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's not your shorts!

no. i'm def. fatter than that.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_no. i'm def. fatter than that.

she's hugemongous!


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
she's hugemongous!









In the right areas.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boyshorts ftw anwyay









I second that


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thong really depends on the style of the ass.. Some even great asses just don't look right in them.
Most I've seen tend to look better in a boy short or just skimpy brief.
I just never understood where the term boy shorts came from with those as I've never seen those as an option when I'm shopping for myself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thong really depends on the style of the ass.. Some even great asses just don't look right in them.
Most I've seen tend to look better in a boy short or just skimpy brief.
I just never understood where the term boy shorts came from with those as I've never seen those as an option when I'm shopping for myself.

Oh I could pull that off








Seriously, I get you. Not a huge fan of thongs. Almost always prefer something along these lines.


----------



## curr (Nov 26, 2006)

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)


_Modified by curr at 12:50 PM 5/16/2008_


----------



## Johnnyaxion (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (curr)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)


----------



## A3Dreaming (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Johnnyaxion)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (A3Dreaming)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad) 
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

I'm surprised that someone hasn't looped in the Cisco song...
Thong, tho-thong, thong, thong


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

stock a3s could carry 10 fat chicks w/o rubbing
stick a3s have more wheel gap than SUVs


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I'm surprised that someone hasn't looped in the Cisco song...
Thong, tho-thong, thong, thong

great, thanks, now that song is in my head.


----------



## diesel129 (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (SocksA3)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt 
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

2 US w/o quad
1 Euro w/o quad


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

I would like a high resolution image of the single exhaust sent to me so that I can make my own *T*. I'm not down with putting stickers on cars. 

Thanks


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*

i'll take one too.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (nstotal)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)


----------



## JOSER2K (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad) 
can anyone show me wat the difference in the US spec w/o quad and Euro w/o quad is?
Thanks!


_Modified by saulz at 3:05 AM 5/17/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*

US Spec w/out quad (will have boxier wheels and thicker rub dashes like euro version):








Euro trunk w/out quad:








Euro trunk w/ quad:










_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 3:21 AM 5/17/2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_
can anyone show me wat the difference in the US spec w/o quad and Euro w/o quad is?
Thanks!

Silly as it may seem its just the size of the licenses plate area...euro plate vs. U.S. plate


----------



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

*Me Too*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Me Too (PaliAudi)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boyshorts ftw anwyay










Id hit it!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Id hit it!

the boy shorts? we can all chip in and have a pair sent to you. enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
the boy shorts? we can all chip in and have a pair sent to you. enjoy http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


Not Funny!


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

count me in!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*

Alright...so as I am working out the details with printers, at the moment, I have decided it would be around 5" in length, and probably 4" in height (or whatever height is proportional to the 5" length). They will be all white. And for the mean time, I'd have a limited run printed..maybe 25 of each of the 3 designs. It's not a definite number yet, but like I said..things are still getting worked out. 
From there, we can all work out the payment/shipment/address and stuff like that.


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Alright...so as I am working out the details with printers, at the moment, I have decided it would be around 5" in length, and probably 4" in height (or whatever height is proportional to the 5" length). They will be all white. And for the mean time, I'd have a limited run printed..maybe 25 of each of the 3 designs. It's not a definite number yet, but like I said..things are still getting worked out. 
From there, we can all work out the payment/shipment/address and stuff like that.
s
sounds good. keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Alright...so as I am working out the details with printers, at the moment, I have decided it would be around 5" in length, and probably 4" in height (or whatever height is proportional to the 5" length). They will be all white. And for the mean time, I'd have a limited run printed..maybe 25 of each of the 3 designs. It's not a definite number yet, but like I said..things are still getting worked out. 
From there, we can all work out the payment/shipment/address and stuff like that.

nice. can you have him cut smaller ones while you're at it? like 3 or 4" wide?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

x2


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
nice. can you have him cut smaller ones while you're at it? like 3 or 4" wide?

jason, have them make a poster sized one for OpenSkye...she can plaster it on her Open Skye for truckers to see.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
jason, have them make a poster sized one for OpenSkye...she can plaster it on her Open Skye for truckers to see.


NOOOO bc then that would obstruct the cleavage view for them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_NOOOO bc then that would obstruct the cleavage view for them.








true dat!


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

add me to the list where do i send the money?


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Digipix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_add me to the list where do i send the money?

money? i thought angryquattrorican was payin for these


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_








so i heard something about a motivational video floating around you produced??









I want a sticker as well please. Will waite patiently for details and payment info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ulua4me2004 at 11:36 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
I want a sticker as well please. Will waite patiently for details and payment info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you should copy and paste the on going list and put down which sticker you want. check last page for more info.


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_so i heard something about a motivational video floating around you produced??









Will waite patiently for details and payment info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




fixed.
you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
fixed.
you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll take $0.10 on each sale. think i'd still make a killing!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
i'll take $0.10 on each sale. think i'd still make a killing!

you'll make $3.50 according to the poll...wowza!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
you'll make $3.50 according to the poll...wowza!!!









don't forget about them lurkers!


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_you should copy and paste the on going list and put down which sticker you want. check last page for more info.

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

^^^ good man! (its cuz he's from the east coast)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

So what size are most of you guys (and gals







--don't worry, I didn't forget







) wanting? I just automatically assumed you'd all want 5"x4"


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I would be interested in a T-shirt....








I am a little worried about putting a sticker like that on my car, I don't want to find a 300lbs woman and her 350lbs boytoy waiting for me next to my car in a parking garage....


_Modified by Captain Spongeworthy at 2:34 AM 5-18-2008_


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*

can you guys go ahead and mock up the P.C. version which would be 
"Fat chicks wanted" I feel like maybe with a Name like Rub-ISH i should be chasing fat chicks...


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)[/QUOTE]


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_So what size are most of you guys (and gals







--don't worry, I didn't forget







) wanting? I just automatically assumed you'd all want 5"x4"

i personally would prefer a 3 or 4" wide one. not putting it on my car though. as far as T's go, if they get made, i'll take a small http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibis 2.0T* »_1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## jayrm14 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Digipix)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_I would be interested in a T-shirt....










_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
i personally would prefer a 3 or 4" wide one. not putting it on my car though. as far as T's go, if they get made, i'll take a small 

I'm gonna go ahead and have the stickers taken care of first..then from there, we can see about the shirts.







. 
We need to have a general consensus on what the size of the sticker is going to be.


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (jayrm14)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

hope i'm not too late to the party here but i'd love to get 1 us spec (or 2 of these depending on the final size?).
just want the regular pipes and not the quad though.










_Modified by Shazam! at 2:02 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
We need to have a general consensus on what the size of the sticker is going to be.

i think they should be 4x5. otherwise it would be hard to read the text with a smaller size


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (yoonskim)*

1. krazyboi (euro quad & US)
2. the4ringer (i assume)
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (1sika3#2)*

jason, these are going to be white decals right? meaning no black background correct?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_
i think they should be 4x5. otherwise it would be hard to read the text with a smaller size

Yeah, I'm thinkin I like the 5"x4" length. But the poll in Val's thread shows that people want 4" length.


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_jason, these are going to be white decals right? meaning no black background correct?

Yup..white decals. No black, whatsoever. Just like Jason's (Presns3). His looks to be 5" in length, which I think is the ideal size. Whuddy'all think??


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Yup..white decals. No black, whatsoever. Just like Jason's (Presns3). His looks to be 5" in length, which I think is the ideal size. Whuddy'all think??

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

i say 5".
bump for fat chicks...not being allowed in our rides!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_i say 5".

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif!!

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
bump for fat chicks...not being allowed in our rides!











_Modified by Ultimatetaba at 10:53 AM 5/19/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

boo.
this is a democracy!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boo.
this is a democracy!

Are you mad cuz a 5" sticker won't fit on your laptop?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_boo.
this is a democracy!

actually, its a dictatorship, ultimataba is our hitler


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
Are you mad cuz a 5" sticker won't fit on your laptop?
















it will but i want it to be consistent with my dope sticker already on there.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

No fat chicks sticker > your DOPE sticker


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
actually, its a dictatorship, ultimataba is our hitler









we are audi owners
audi is owned by VW
VW means car for the people
"for the people" is the big idea here
people = democracy
democracy= 4" stciker


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_No fat chicks sticker > your DOPE sticker









adolf ultimatetaba speaks!


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

is it still to late to add?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

No sir, it isn't.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Alright, well, as we speak...I am talking to the printer. I have tallied up the list, which comes to exactly 25 Euro w/o quad, 9 Euro w/ quad, 7 US spec (no quad), and about 13 that are still undeclared/confusing. I'm going to have more than that printed, just in case more people would like some in the future.
To the4ringer, SocksA3, and JOSER2K: I counted your entries as undeclared, as I found your request a bit confusing. So if you see this, please clarify which you'd like.
And btw, I'm getting the quote for the 5" length. Is everybody down with that? Yeah? Ok, good.







.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_is it still to late to add?

Your request has also not been counted, as your choice is not yet declared. You can do so by copying and pasting the list and simply adding your name to the bottom with your choice(s). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
And btw, I'm getting the quote for the 5" length. Is everybody down with that? Yeah? Ok, good.







.

Sounds good Jason. Don't listen to what the ma'am says!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Sounds good Jason. Don't listen to what the ma'am says!
















boys

well mine better be complimentary then.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_







boys

well mine better be complimentary then.

jason, send me hers...i'll cut it down w/ an exacto to fit 4"


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
jason, send me hers...i'll cut it down w/ an exacto to fit 4"

Sounds good.


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (krazyboi)*

i want one please


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (everydayparadise)*


_Quote, originally posted by *everydayparadise* »_i want one please









u vant fat bitch? u can haz!!


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i can haz por favor
(us non-quad)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
2. the4ringer 
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405
39. everydayparadise
40. a3lad (us non-quad)


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

thats a helluva list


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

4" quad, or whatever is easiest.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_4" quad, or whatever is easiest.

YSATI


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Added my preference and count:
1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
2. the4ringer 
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405 (euro w/o quad x2)
39. everydayparadise
40. a3lad (us non-quad)


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i will take non quad..


----------



## cheewy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

euro w/o quad please...


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (cheewy)*

Put me down for a non quad.....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*

captain spongeworthy, is your name from the Seinfeld episode when Elain (sp?) was collecting the sponges and deciding who was sponge worthy?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_captain spongeworthy, is your name from the Seinfeld episode when Elain (sp?) was collecting the sponges and deciding who was sponge worthy?

And was it Elaine that declared you worthy?


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

UPDATED my preference and count:
1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
2. the4ringer 
3. angryquattrorican66
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (x1 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405 (euro w/o quad x2)
39. everydayparadise
40. a3lad (us non-quad)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
2. the4ringer 
3. angryquattrorican66 (non-quad...dunno if euro or US)
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138 (euro w/ quad)
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (x1 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405 (euro w/o quad x2)
39. everydayparadise
40. a3lad (us non-quad)
41. cheewy (euro w/o quad)
42. Captain Spongeworthy (non-quad)
43. grrrrr_8 (non-quad)


_Modified by krazyboi at 5:19 PM 5/21/2008_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
And was it Elaine that declared you worthy?

haha.. I like'm crazy just not that kind of crazy


----------



## grrrrr_8 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Add me to the list (non-quad)


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

are these out yet? because im seriously gonna get these made later today


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Alright, well, as we speak...I am talking to the printer. I have tallied up the list, which comes to exactly 25 Euro w/o quad, 9 Euro w/ quad, 7 US spec (no quad), and about 13 that are still undeclared/confusing. I'm going to have more than that printed, just in case more people would like some in the future.
*To the4ringer, SocksA3, and JOSER2K: I counted your entries as undeclared, as I found your request a bit confusing. So if you see this, please clarify which you'd like.*
And btw, I'm getting the quote for the 5" length. Is everybody down with that? Yeah? Ok, good.







.

yeah, im not in for a sticker, mainly cause i dont do the whole sticker thing. jsut my personal deal. dont mind me though.
i already got info for my buddy on shirts. saying roughly $10-12 per shirt. However it can only be ONE of the four image variations.
Me & him are still both on stand-by about it.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_are these out yet? because im seriously gonna get these made later today

Hold your horses. I'm getting these made. I just switched to a local printer, since the guy I was previously working with lagged way too much and I could only contact him by email. The guy I'm working with now is actually our sponsor for Wustefest and has worked extensively with Brandon ([email protected]). So things will be getting done a lot faster now. I just actually got off the phone with them and sent them the design. All I'm waiting for now is a quote and the final word.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Added myself, hope it's not too late








1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
2. the4ringer 
3. angryquattrorican66 (non-quad...dunno if euro or US)
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
20. a3slvrchrgd
21. jgonzo432
22. drew138 (euro w/ quad)
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (US w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (x1 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405 (euro w/o quad x2)
39. everydayparadise
40. a3lad (us non-quad)
41. cheewy (euro w/o quad)
42. Captain Spongeworthy (non-quad)
43. grrrrr_8 (non-quad)
44. i_baked_cookies (US Non-quad)


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (i_baked_cookies)*

what's happening with these stickers?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3-b-RS* »_what's happening with these stickers?

They're getting made (in production)







.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
They're getting made (in production)







.

Patiently waiting for his stickers knowing they are gonna piss off his boss greatly..... I Cant Waite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ulua4me2004* »_
Patiently waiting for his stickers knowing they are gonna piss off his boss greatly..... I Cant Waite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Pics of said boss's reaction or SHENS!







LOL.


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Patiently waiting for my no fat chicks sticker. Hopefully the funds will support a good cause like stocking up your beerfridge


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*

You should start making these stickers with different cars and sell them on ebay. I bet you could make some $$$$


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Captain Spongeworthy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Captain Spongeworthy* »_You should start making these stickers with different cars and sell them on ebay. I bet you could make some $$$$









I agree, you could make quite a profit from this design considering how much reaction you've had with a bunch of loser A3 owners


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

think i stand to make a lot of enemies once this sticker goes on the car lolol


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

d00dz...I just got an IM from one of the members on here directing me to this link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...19172
Some n00b stole my design and is selling it for himself on ebay.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_d00dz...I just got an IM from one of the members on here directing me to this link
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...19172
Some n00b stole my design and is selling it for himself on ebay.
















ghey


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

that's f'ed up!! 
on a second look he is from PR so it must be Frank or his cheap cousin


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Also seems that he is stealing other people's designs as well. How n00bular. lol
But on a second note, his sticker will only be less than 3" in height, since I only posted up a small version of the graphic. I don't believe it will be anywhere near the quality of the ones I'm putting out, since I have the full-sized graphic.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_
But on a second note, his sticker will only be less than 3" in height, since I only posted up a small version of the graphic. I don't believe it will be anywhere near the quality of the ones I'm putting out, since I have the full-sized graphic.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Also seems that he is stealing other people's designs as well. How n00bular. lol
But on a second note, his sticker will only be less than 3" in height, since I only posted up a small version of the graphic. I don't believe it will be anywhere near the quality of the ones I'm putting out, since I have the full-sized graphic.

the thing i noticed is that it said sticker. doesn't specify if its vinyl. i say we all spam him!


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

that is so junior varsity.


----------



## jgonzo432 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3856300
spam away


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (jgonzo432)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgonzo432* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3856300
spam away









started...


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

I left a question for him on the ebay page......

_Quote, originally posted by *me on ebay* »_... Do you have a question for the seller?....... Ya. I got a question: Who the fu. ck do you think you are stealing someone elses design to make profit off his work? I will be watching this closely and will try and scare off any potential buyers. I will also be looking, as I'm sure many will, in other forums. We will make sure you don't make a profit, and that you get the rep of a thief. Good luck with your sales!


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

::sits back with some popcorn::


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3Danimal* »_I left a question for him on the ebay page......


LOL. kid's gonna go emo.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*

when is the first shippment going to be ready and how much r the going to be?


----------



## A3Danimal (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_
LOL. kid's gonna go emo.

He better go emo. Better crawl away and cry because I'm gonna go postal on his ass.....


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (A3Danimal)*

where'd the sticker go anyways!? i want to save a JPEG for my comp.


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

left a little spam for alex hope it helps his sales


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (ulua4me2004)*

LOL. You guys are funny. Thanks for the backup. HAHAHA!! 
gCHOW, I took the image down because I had a feeling something like that would kinda happen.
As for the stickers, I'll have them in my possession early-mid next week ready to roll.
Pricing will be around $7-8 each. Price per sticker is including shipping and packaging. They will be sent in those posteboard-ish types of envelopes to prevent bending in the mail.







.
Patience my dear fellows..it will be worth it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Patience my dear fellows..it will be worth it.
















I want mine NOW!!!!!!!!!!!







j/k. Thanks for getting it all put together and everything. I'm sure everyone will appreciate waiting for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

what is your paypal i will send the money now if your ready


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
I want mine NOW!!!!!!!!!!!







j/k. Thanks for getting it all put together and everything. I'm sure everyone will appreciate waiting for them. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








No problem. I'm just trying to have them done as soon as possible because I hate to keep you guys waiting. And I understand the fact that you guys could totally go with d*cks like that guy who stole my design to get it already...but I appreciate all the support.

_Quote, originally posted by *Digipix* »_what is your paypal i will send the money now if your ready

I'd rather have the merchandise in hand so things don't get all messy. Thanks for the offer though.
And another note...while working with the printing guys, we decided to omit one of the designs. After tallying up most of what all of you guys wanted, there was only a small minority who wanted the US Spec version. So as of now, there are only the euro trunk design, and the euro trunk with quad exhaust design. I had a handful of these printed up, so they're available until I run out..then I might make some more. If there's enough request, I *MIGHT* get the US Spec ones going..but as it is, I was charged a $50/hr fee for redrawing the image to fit a specific format that they needed to be able to work with the graphic.
They are indeed 5"x3.7" (ish), all white, die cut vinyls. 
Be excited. I am. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

I'm cool with all that. Thanks for getting it done.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx jason for setting this up


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

No problem guys. I'm psyched.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_No problem guys. I'm psyched.

thnx Jason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the cost gunna be incl. shipping to us Toronto folks? To make things easier, feel free to ship them all to one of us and we'll meet up one day to distribute. I can volunteer as the shipee.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_No problem guys. I'm psyched.

Hey Jason, not sure if you ordered a limited amount, or got plenty extra, but you may want to close the ordering of this if you've got a limit so that people that jump on towards the end realize the cut off point.
BTW, if you want to ship me the VA ones...I'll keep them all for myself







j/k. I can see who to distribute to.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
thnx Jason! 
What's the cost gunna be incl. shipping to us Toronto folks? To make things easier, feel free to ship them all to one of us and we'll meet up one day to distribute. I can volunteer as the shipee.

How much does it cost to send letters there? Is it the same usual $.42?

_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Hey Jason, not sure if you ordered a limited amount, or got plenty extra, but you may want to close the ordering of this if you've got a limit so that people that jump on towards the end realize the cut off point.
BTW, if you want to ship me the VA ones...I'll keep them all for myself







j/k. I can see who to distribute to.

100 are in the making. 50 of each.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

if it fits in a standard size envelope, then these are the prices based on weight, for US letter mail being delivered to a Canadian address:

First-Class Mail International
Weight Not Over (ounces) --- Price
---------------------------------------

1 --- $0.72

2 --- $0.96

3 --- $1.20

3.5 --- $1.44




_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 8:23 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Shouldn't be too bad then. I hope.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

you guys going to be putting these at the top or bottom of the rear window? or has anyone even thought about it yet?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_you guys going to be putting these at the top or bottom of the rear window? or has anyone even thought about it yet?

Shazam, can you clarify your choice? There is no more US option. which and how many...updating a list.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shazam!)*

I'm going to be removing some of my current decals on my car to make room for this. I don't want to make my car look RICEY. haha..But to answer you're question..I plan on putting it top center of my rear window...but who knows..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Remodified list. Please note the following: *Ultimatetaba's printer agreed to only make 2 designs (euro w/ quad and euro w/o quad). Those who listed the US version, you'll have to re-decide which you want*. If I missed anyone, I apologize. 
Euro Quad exhaust - total: 12, *38 remaining*
1. krazyboi
2. a3-b-RS x2
3. Presns3
4. curr
5. OpenSkye
6. drew138
7. lokjai
8. johnnyaxion
9. JOSER2K
10. nstotal
11. golfsilvercharged
Euro WITHOUT quad exhaust - total: 37, *13 remaining*
1. krazyboi
2. angryquattrorican66
3. brungold x2
4. terje_77
5. saulz
6. Rub-ISH x2
7. curr
8. whizbang18T
9. grrrr_8
10. gCHOW x2
11. jgonzo432
12. lokjai
13. kwanja_a3 x2
14. A3Dreaming
15. Diesel129
16. PaliAudi x2
17. ulua4me2004 x2
18. DIGIPIX x2
19. yoonskim x2 
20. Shazam!
21. Scipher
22. MYH8for405 x2
23. cheewy
24. Captain Spongeworthy
25. [email protected]
26. audiant
27. 1sika3#2
28. Jayrm14 
No option listed or requested US version - total: 17
1. Glogo-13
3. TackeeA3
4. cokedrinker
6. Ibis 2.0T x2 (us version)
8. RX93
9. OCaudi
10. SocksA3
11. sniper27
12. JOSER2K (us version)
15. yoonskim x2 (US version)
16. Shazam! x2 (US version)
17. everydayparadise
18. a3lad (US version)
19. i_baked_cookies (US version)

_i don't care that i didn't renumber the bottom group_


_Modified by krazyboi at 11:39 PM 5/30/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you sir..You make life so much easier for all of us.








...but seriously though, I appreciate you updating the list and tallying up the counts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

euro non quad


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Thank you sir..You make life so much easier for all of us.








...but seriously though, I appreciate you updating the list and tallying up the counts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

No problem...just soooooo busy at work!
BTW, the list *should* be in the order of how they responded. If anything, I would give precedence to those who replied first (say if they all want w/o quad...there's more then you'll have)...but up to you.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_euro non quad

noted and list updated...have a good day sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where's my booth spot?!?!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Yeah..I'm hoping it's not too late to change the order to 30/70 instead of 50/50. If not, I mean...there's not that big of a difference between the two. But at the same time, I wanna give people their first pick, rather than have them just settle for what's available.
I'll TRY. No guarantees, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## grrrrr_8 (May 2, 2008)

Where do we send the payment and when? Is there a certain spot on the car where we need to stick this?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (grrrrr_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grrrrr_8* »_Where do we send the payment and when? Is there a certain spot on the car where we need to stick this? 








. Put it wherever you please, my good sir. I'll probably just have the payments sent to my paypal. I guess I'd take money orders too if that's what you want to do, but I'd have to wait till it actually gets here before I send the sticker out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
noted and list updated...have a good day sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif where's my booth spot?!?!









Reserved for you right next to mine


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Put the wheel spacers back on...Check
Spot for sticker...Check
Ready to pay...Check
So paypal or what?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Put the wheel spacers back on...Check
Spot for sticker...Check
Ready to pay...Check
So paypal or what?

i'll take cash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Quad for big daddy please thanks!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (golfsilvercharged)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfsilvercharged* »_Quad for *big daddy *please thanks!

who's that? you can't self proclaim until you get your name changed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
list updated...


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_you guys going to be putting these at the top or bottom of the rear window? or has anyone even thought about it yet?

i'm actually going to put it on my sun visor. i'm taking off the airbag warning sticker this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks guys for putting this together!


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

euro, no quad please! keep us detailed on pricing and when they are ready :-D


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

ill take a euro no quad since i am one of the undecided


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Please update and repost the list when you have decided what you want. It will make it easier for everyone.
But other than that, I have some good news for you guys...I was able to have the quantity changed to 30/70..so for those looking to buy euro trunk, you're not limited to the 50 amount anymore.


----------



## jayrm14 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

1. krazyboi (1 euro quad & 1 US non-quad)
*2. the4ringer
3. angryquattrorican66 (non-quad...dunno if euro or US)
4. a3-b-RS(2 euro quads)
*5. Glogo-13
6. brungold (2 euro non/quad please)
7. terje_77 (euro w/o quad)
8. Presns3 (euro w/ quad)
*9. audiant
10. saulz (euro w/o quad)
11. Rub-ISH {2 euro, non quad} great reason to put my 12mm spacers back on
12. curr (euro w/o quad, euro quad)
13. whizbang18T (euro w/o quad)
*14. TackeeA3
15. cokedrinker
*16. [email protected]
17. OpenSkye (euro quad)
*18. Ibis 2.0T (2 US w/o Quad)
19. gCHOW (euro w/o quad x2)
*20. a3slvrchrgd
*21. jgonzo432
22. drew138 (euro w/ quad)
23. lokjai (one of each)
24. kwanja_a3 (euro w/o quad x2)
25. johnnyaxion (euro quad)
26. A3Dreaming (euro w/o quad)
*27. SocksA3 1 sticker 1 shirt
28. Diesel129 (euro w/o quad)
29. Euro/quad (i may actually have that combo in the future)
30.JOSER2K(euro/us squad)
31. PaliAudi (2 euro w/o quad)
32. ulua4me2004 (x2 Euro w/o quad)
*33. DIGIPIX (x2 w/o quad)
34. Jayrm14 (Euro w/o quad)
35. yoonskim (x2 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
36. Shazam! (x1 euro w/o quad, x2 US w/o quad)
37. Scipher (euro w/o quad)
38. MYH8for405 (euro w/o quad x2)
*39. everydayparadise
*40. a3lad (us non-quad)
41. cheewy (euro w/o quad)
*42. Captain Spongeworthy (non-quad)
*43. grrrrr_8 (non-quad)
*44. i_baked_cookies (US Non-quad)
*Update your choice.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (jayrm14)*

Remodified list. Please note the following: *Ultimatetaba's printer agreed to only make 2 designs (euro w/ quad and euro w/o quad). Those who listed the US version, you'll have to re-decide which you want*. If I missed anyone, I apologize. 
*Numbers reflect change of 30/70 split for stickers*
Euro Quad exhaust - total: 12, *18 remaining*
1. krazyboi
2. a3-b-RS x2
3. Presns3
4. curr
5. OpenSkye
6. drew138
7. lokjai
8. johnnyaxion
9. JOSER2K
10. nstotal
11. golfsilvercharged
Euro WITHOUT quad exhaust - total: 39, *31 remaining*
1. krazyboi x2
2. angryquattrorican66
3. brungold x2
4. terje_77
5. saulz
6. Rub-ISH x2
7. curr
8. whizbang18T
9. grrrr_8
10. gCHOW x2
11. jgonzo432
12. lokjai
13. kwanja_a3 x2
14. A3Dreaming
15. Diesel129
16. PaliAudi x2
17. ulua4me2004 x2
18. DIGIPIX x2
19. yoonskim x2 
20. Shazam!
21. Scipher
22. MYH8for405 x2
23. cheewy
24. Captain Spongeworthy
25. [email protected]
26. audiant
27. 1sika3#2
28. Jayrm14
29. a3lad
*No option listed or requested US version* - total: 16
1. Glogo-13
2. TackeeA3
3. cokedrinker
4. Ibis 2.0T x2 (us version)
5. RX93
6. OCaudi
7. SocksA3
8. sniper27
9. JOSER2K (us version)
10. yoonskim x2 (US version)
11. everydayparadise
12. i_baked_cookies (US version)

*Updated by krazyboi at 12:23 PM 6/4/2008*


_Modified by krazyboi at 12:25 PM 6/4/2008_


----------



## ulua4me2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Remodified list. Please note the following: *Ultimatetaba's printer agreed to only make 2 designs (euro w/ quad and euro w/o quad). Those who listed the US version, you'll have to re-decide which you want*. If I missed anyone, I apologize.

Gotta love the guys willing to help out euro community. I know I dont know you guys but we are having a pretty big GTG in June in Columbia sc at Lake Murray link below. Everyone in driving distance is more than welcome. Gas will probably hurt our numbers but its looking like 40 differant cars VW, Audi, Porsche alike coming out for the BBQ. Come join us ! ! ! !








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3780736

*edit* back on topic sorry *Stickers stickers stickers Yay stickers!!!!!!!*


_Modified by ulua4me2004 at 7:56 AM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Roox (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn, I want one! w/o quads! But I'm from Belgium. It may be a little bit complicated. 
Can you send me the design by mail or something, than I can make a sticker here in Belgium...??


_Modified by Roox at 3:46 AM 6/3/2008_


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Roox)*

what's goin on here? can i get my sticker or what?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i'll take euro non quad. gimme.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

updated


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

who are we supposed to paypal and how much and when


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (OpenSkye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OpenSkye* »_who are we supposed to paypal and how much and when

me, a few Gs, now is fine


----------



## luvadubdub (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Remodified list. Please note the following: *Ultimatetaba's printer agreed to only make 2 designs (euro w/ quad and euro w/o quad). Those who listed the US version, you'll have to re-decide which you want*. If I missed anyone, I apologize. 
*Numbers reflect change of 30/70 split for stickers*
Euro Quad exhaust - total: 12, *18 remaining*
1. krazyboi
2. a3-b-RS x2
3. Presns3
4. curr
5. OpenSkye
6. drew138
7. lokjai
8. johnnyaxion
9. JOSER2K
10. nstotal
11. golfsilvercharged
Euro WITHOUT quad exhaust - total: 39, *31 remaining*
1. krazyboi x2
2. angryquattrorican66
3. brungold x2
4. terje_77
5. saulz
6. Rub-ISH x2
7. curr
8. whizbang18T
9. grrrr_8
10. gCHOW x2
11. jgonzo432
12. lokjai
13. kwanja_a3 x2
14. A3Dreaming
15. Diesel129
16. PaliAudi x2
17. ulua4me2004 x2
18. DIGIPIX x2
19. yoonskim x2 
20. Shazam!
21. Scipher
22. MYH8for405 x2
23. cheewy
24. Captain Spongeworthy
25. [email protected]
26. audiant
27. 1sika3#2
28. Jayrm14
29. a3lad
30. Ibis 2.0T x2
*No option listed or requested US version* - total: 16
1. Glogo-13
2. TackeeA3
3. cokedrinker
5. RX93
6. OCaudi
7. SocksA3
8. sniper27
9. JOSER2K (us version)
10. yoonskim x2 (US version)
11. Shazam! x2 (US version)
12. everydayparadise
13. i_baked_cookies (US version)

*Updated by krazyboi at 9:46 AM 6/3/2008*

_Modified by krazyboi at 9:47 AM 6/3/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ibis 2.0T)*

These decals are taking delivery tomorrow!!! Man..I'm so excited.
Once I get them in, we'll have all the payment stuff arranged. I'll prolly start a new thread with the info so nobody misses out on it. Anyway... 
1. The payment will go to my paypal
2.They'll be $8.25 each, including shipping, packaging, and paypal fees
3. If I get things set up soon enough, with a good amount of people ready to pay, I'll try to have a batch sent out before I leave for Wustefest.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

no us makes me a little sad







guess i'll just settle for the 1 euro w/o quad i already put down for.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

jason (ultimataba), you've got pm! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (brungold)*

PMed you back


----------



## 1sika3#2 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (brungold)*

ooooo boy...cant wait.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

i want 2 stickers

btw, anybody have a printer that will make me a few stickers for a good price?


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Presns3)*

HEy you should parts4euro the hell out of this thread once the stickers are ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_HEy you should parts4euro the hell out of this thread once the stickers are ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I will. Trust







*Pause* NAAATTTT!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Presns3* »_i want 2 stickers

btw, anybody have a printer that will make me a few stickers for a good price?

Graphicsworks. Tell him you know me and Brandon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They're one of our sponsors for Wustefest, as well. So if you're heading over this weekend, Ray (from Graphicsworks) will be there.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

unfortunately i cant make it to wustefest... i have 2 finals on mon, and 2 on wed


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Presns3)*

What thee faaacckkkk?!








Finals are the suck!


----------



## breyton (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: No Fat Chicks logos....put your name on the list if you want one! (krazyboi)*

me me me.............. i want one as well, ai file will be prefect
thanks in advance

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

what's the word???


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Got the stickers over the weekend at Wustefest.
I'll post a new thread with details and we'll see who still wants one.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

bump, what happened, to the redo?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

Is this thread about A3s or fat chicks?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

someone send me the artwork i can get these made next week


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

pm me your email


----------



## OpenSkye (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: (Digipix)*

i bet ultimatebaba is sittting in his room with our 150 no fat bitches stickers trying to figure out how to fit all of them on his car.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

pm sent!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Maybe you should be PC and put "no fat persons"


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

TP, I'll send you the graphics, cuz I basically gave up on those sticker guys. I'll explain in a sec. The pics are in .png and .jpg format. I paid the guys to retrace them in Illustrator, since I don't have that program, therefore, I don't have the .ai format file that you need to have in order to get the stickers made.
So anyway, here's the rundown...you all know what went down last time. So here I am (and all of you guys) waiting for the stickers to be done CORRECTLY, after who knows how many months have gone by...I call the place up. And just so you know, the place is called Graphicsworks, in Long Beach. I'm not trying to put them on blast, but you know the deal..I'm VERY unsatisfied. So anyway, I call them up, cuz after telling him to redo them, he tells me they'll be done in couple days. I call in "a couple days" and he says "oh we haven't gotten a chance to start on them yet cuz we're doing this really big order for H&R and we have to get that done." So I'm thinking like..ok??







This transaction has been open for months now and I'm getting put in the back of the line after everybody else. Long story short..after calling and calling and calling...he never started on the job. I finally tell him to forget it and give me my money back. He says ok, but I never got my money, and they haven't answered any of my recent calls.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

oh man that sucks


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_TP, I'll send you the graphics, cuz I basically gave up on those sticker guys. I'll explain in a sec. The pics are in .png and .jpg format. I paid the guys to retrace them in Illustrator, since I don't have that program, therefore, I don't have the .ai format file that you need to have in order to get the stickers made.
So anyway, here's the rundown...you all know what went down last time. So here I am (and all of you guys) waiting for the stickers to be done CORRECTLY, after who knows how many months have gone by...I call the place up. And just so you know, the place is called Graphicsworks, in Long Beach. I'm not trying to put them on blast, but you know the deal..I'm VERY unsatisfied. So anyway, I call them up, cuz after telling him to redo them, he tells me they'll be done in couple days. I call in "a couple days" and he says "oh we haven't gotten a chance to start on them yet cuz we're doing this really big order for H&R and we have to get that done." So I'm thinking like..ok??







This transaction has been open for months now and I'm getting put in the back of the line after everybody else. Long story short..after calling and calling and calling...he never started on the job. I finally tell him to forget it and give me my money back. He says ok, but I never got my money, and they haven't answered any of my recent calls.

Send me the illustrator file, I might be able to use Photoshop on it..or get Illustrator








hm...how about providing his email address and we can all bombard them until they pay you back! sucks that that's how they handle paying business. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by krazyboi at 1:22 PM 7/25/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

That's the thing, I DON'T have the Illustrator file, cuz I don't have that program either. I have the .jpg and .png files. I can also send over the .psd files and stuff. The dude that "did the stickers" has the .ai file, but I doubt I can get a hold of that, since I haven't even gotten my money back yet.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Send me the illustrator file, I might be able to use Photoshop on it..or get Illustrator








hm...how about providing his email address and we can all bombard them until they pay you back! sucks that that's how they handle paying business. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by krazyboi at 1:22 PM 7/25/2008_

Let's YELP them to death!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

And I went to waterfest without my fat chicks sticker.... can't begin to impress just how big a pain it was running off the fatties..... I even added quite a bit more low before going.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And I went to waterfest without my fat chicks sticker.... can't begin to impress just how big a pain it was running off the fatties..... I even added quite a bit more low before going.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_And I went to waterfest without my fat chicks sticker.... can't begin to impress just how big a pain it was running off the fatties..... I even added quite a bit more low before going.

ROLF


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

dayam that sucks for them. even though this is a relatively small job for them, its still a job, and that has been paid for. 
i wouldn't lag on collecting your money back. i know you're in palmdale, but maybe giving them a visit is in order. or perhaps brandon can go for you, since they know him too. 
Graphicsworks, in Long Beach. will you make a better name for your business?


----------



## dopey78 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (brungold)*

redrew a version of the sticker, if anyone is interested let me know, but made slight modifications to the proportions from a photo of our a3

.ai illustrator file, thought i'd do it since this seems to be quite a bad situation


_Modified by dopey78 at 11:40 AM 7/25/2008_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (brungold)*

Yeah, I considered that. Brandon is already aware of the matter and is trying to help me out. I have to call back in today to see if I can get a hold of them. I've been calling on blocked numbers. And recently, they haven't picked up my calls.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*

Sucks that this didn't really happen the way we all wanted.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Sucks that this didn't really happen the way we all wanted.

That's what she said.


----------

